# BlackJack 256



## DKenner (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, we finally got her in the water. We only went through the break-in procedure, and the weather wasn't really cooperative, so I'm afraid we don't have any performance numbers to speak of yet, but we will definitely let everybody know as soon as we do.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Very, very nice.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I drooled!


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

That is a very nice ride!!! good luck.... May I ask what you have on the back from a HP perspective?


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

man, that is a really beautiful boat.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Is she rated for the new 400R?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, that is gorgeous boat!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nicely done, should be a dude!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Pretty boat man.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Drool! Awesome boat man.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Fellas your looking at my next boat!!!!


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Got my first look at, and initial test ride on the Blackjack 256 today, Bill and Dalton brought it to Houston so we could give her a good look. Awesome ride,they will be Doing performance testing soon with Yamaha techs.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

possible merc 400?


----------



## vthokie (Oct 21, 2005)

That is one beautiful ride


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Dalton, any updates on the performance of the Yamaha? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

That's a BIG bay boat!
Looking forward to the performance numbers.
Website says rated for 350hp while the 224 is rated for 300.
Seems like that big dog could handle the 400....


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

txteltech said:


> Dalton, any updates on the performance of the Yamaha?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there any new information on this new boat or anything?
Does Redwing have one yet and will it be rigged with the new G2 ?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

80%

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

WOW. Sick


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys . I am supposed to have one in our booth at the summer show June 3 thru7th at nrg( reliant). Come see us ! Ronnie


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice lines! I like all the chicken lights on the trailer as well!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## DKenner (Feb 19, 2013)

We're just strapping it down, and it'll be headed your way today, Ronnie. 

Hope everyone can make it out to the show, and over to Red Wing's booth to check it out!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Dalton what performance numbers did y'all get?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Those are great looking hulls. I got to play on a 24' the other day and it was pretty nice.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

nice lines


----------



## OMAS (Jun 20, 2012)

IMO the Blackjacks are the prettiest boats out there!


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Well guy"s we got the 256 Blackjack in the boat show! With a G/2 300! Its not completely rigged out, but you can get a good look at her! Show times !:00PM - 9:00 weekdays--10:00 -9:00 Saturday 11:00 to 5:00 Sunday


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw this boat at the show and got a full tour from Bill Kenner. The fit and finish is excellent , you can tell a lot of time and effort went into this design. It was the class of the show IMO and that includes Yellowfin. I may have to pull the trigger on one this winter


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

We got a lot of compliments on the new 256Blackjack. We will be completing the rig out for thr new owner soon! I really think its going to be an awesome rig! I know that Bill got a lot of compliments about the fit/ finish. Congratulations on a job well done!


----------

